# The Hounds!



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Hattie, Daisy and Peggy this week!

Yes Hattie is a clipped wolfhound.. groomer got it a bit wrong.. :mad2:










*Yes I am a naughy Wolfhound, who opens the gates!!*










*Spotted something to kill eg. hen in the distance!! *










*Cute Face*










*Daisy - the vetren collie at 16!*










* Hattie & Peggy *










* Blush *

:thumbup1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww just gorgeous - all of them


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww just gorgeous - all of them


O Totally agree

xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely Hairy, Lovely Clipped just lovely :thumbup1:

will she need a huge coat now to keep her warm


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

But you know what she looks more like a huge Schnauzer now, Im coming straight over


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

lol!! 

i was speaking to someone who has giant ones, they lovley!!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wonderful dogs, and Hattie was so huge! Do you have pics before she got groomed?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rach they are just beautiful!!! I love Wolfies! x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive always adored Wolfhounds 
gorgeous dogs you have hun :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

That dog must be the tallest dog I've ever seen. WOW. How big is your dog?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely wolfhounds, can't get enough of 'em


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> That dog must be the tallest dog I've ever seen. WOW. How big is your dog?


She stands at 3ft 1"

This is here before the clip!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs especially Blush but I'm biased


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> Gorgeous dogs especially Blush but I'm biased


Thanks, shes a little star  Very well behaved :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful dogs, all of them, especially Daisy, but I'm Rotti-biased


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Daisy never is 16! She looks great


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Emraa said:


> Daisy never is 16! She looks great


Yep! Shes as fit as a fiddle! :thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> lol!!
> 
> i was speaking to someone who has giant ones, they lovley!!


The Giants are impressive


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont beleive shes 16 looking so good

Did the groomer mean to clip her so short, is this whats needed every now and again or did she really make an error. In the summer we take ours back very short to keep them cool but we keep the furnishings shorter but still there

I do love your dogs, more piccies please :thumbup1:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Dont beleive shes 16 looking so good
> 
> Did the groomer mean to clip her so short, is this whats needed every now and again or did she really make an error. In the summer we take ours back very short to keep them cool but we keep the furnishings shorter but still there
> 
> I do love your dogs, more piccies please :thumbup1:


No, she was asked to groom her and take out the tots! She was very totty after her litter of pups 3 months ago you see.. She came out like but what the hell shes done now and its growing back quick, only thing is she gets cold if we stop and talk to people on walks and she dothers :frown2:

More pics below!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

This is them in our utlity room, they were barred out the kitchen because they were soaking wet from rolling about playing in the grass all morning!

My 2 babies Hattie & Blush














































enjoy


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh I did enjoy lovely photos :thumbup1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the pic of Hattie standing up next to the Rott  makes your rottie look like a jack russell :laugh:

I'm jealous of you and your lovely doggies!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous! I must come to your house and steal them all


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

lol! yer only most people get here and when they bound up to the gate, stand back and shout me instead :lol:


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

And yet the wolfhounds would be more than happy to let them in right? I keep getting told they make bad guard dogs but for their sheer size.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I've seen this one before. Those are some BIG dogs.


----------

